

Deploy Meteor on Amazon EC2 (or your own server) - julien_c
http://julien-c.fr/2012/10/meteor-amazon-ec2/

======
anthonyb

      Install Meteor
        curl https://install.meteor.com | /bin/sh
    

Why do people still insist on doing this? That script sudo installs a random
.deb/.rpm from <https://d3sqy0vbqsdhku.cloudfront.net> \- are you going to
notice if someone hacks the site and points to a slightly different url?

This is not much different from running random .exe files that you find on the
internet...

~~~
FooBarWidget
And what alternative do you suggest? Spamming the download page with 100
different instruction links for each OS and version, where each download page
just links to a tar.gz/deb/rpm that still can execute arbitrary code?

~~~
anthonyb
There's only three if you check the script out - Mac, .rpm and .deb. Is it
really that hard to set up packages for three things? Depending on what's in
there, it could also just be a node package.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Do you know what you're saying? _Three_ binary packages. Three different
systems that you have to learn separately.

Have you ever made a .deb or .rpm, let alone a YUM or APT repository? The
documentation is horrible. The .deb documentation mentions all kinds of
abbreviations and obscure commands... fakeroot, autobuilder, pbuilder,
dh_make, devscripts... good luck with that if you don't even use Debian as
your primary OS. RPMs are _slightly_ easier though by much. And this is only
about generating the .debs/.rpms themselves. Good luck learning all the
complex packaging rules and dependency specification rules.

What if you don't have a Mac, do you have to fork over $1500+ to buy one just
so you can create a .pkg?

------
sgdesign
Thanks for all your help with setting up Sidebar.io!

------
rhl
Very smart post, thanks for sharing the AMI as well. What do you foresee the
main applications of this to be in the future ?

~~~
julien_c
Real time collaborative Web apps (think Etherpad or Facebook) made 100x
easier.

------
adorable
Great, as long as your codebase does not become too diverse! :)

------
spolu
Nice to have a AMI ready to try out meteor.

------
gabhubert
Nice post, thanks for sharing.

